# Maglite warranty



## emx72 (Jun 11, 2013)

I recently needed to get some warranty work done on my maglite flashlights and when I called customer service they said I need to pay $15 for return shipping.
Its funny you buy a flashlight for a magchargers for over $100 and their regular flashlights at $30 and they make you crazy for return shipping.
On the warranty (at least on my flashlights) it never said anything about the consumer paying for return shipping.
Its sad that an another American company is going down the tubes.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 11, 2013)

emx72 said:


> Its sad that an another American company is going down the tubes.



A subjective, somewhat inflammatory comment that can lead this thread astray. What is your intention here? What kind of comments do you expect from members?

Bill


----------



## emx72 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> A subjective, somewhat inflammatory comment that can lead this thread astray. What is your intention here? What kind of comments do you expect from members?
> 
> Bill



I see what you are saying. My intention here is to inform the consumer. If enough consumers are informed than a company will have to change their policy. Its not right that a company can just go and with their shipping charges get around their warranty. For example if you have a 2d regular maglite which can be had for $15 and to send you back will cost you $7 and they charge you another $7 for return shipping, than in essence you have no warranty since for that price you can go to home depot and pick up a new one.


----------



## JCD (Jun 11, 2013)

I used to work as a ground handler, loading and unloading cargo planes. We used Maglights in the "wands" we used marshaling airplanes on the ramp. The lights were dropped, run over, etc., suffering all kinds of abuse. 2-4 months was a typical life span for a light in that environment. A six month old light was pretty rare.

As they failed, we returned them to the dealer, who always exchanged them (for free) under warranty for brand new ones, no questions asked.

While there are aspects of Maglites that I can criticize, the company's warranty coverage is not among them.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, as long as members don't get carried with negative comments, and treat others with respect. I say this because so often threads like this just go crazy, requiring moderator/administrator interventions.

Bill


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 11, 2013)

I dunno about you, but my mag lites all state in the warranty info on the back that I'll pay shipping. I believe corporate vendors go to greater lengths and stash that cost in their markup (This is why McMaster Carr charges about 50% over MSRP for some lights).


----------



## Yamabushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It states on the Maglite website: "For warranty returns: Send the flashlight (postage or shipping prepaid) to Mag Instrument, 2001 South Hellman Avenue - 50600, Ontario, California, USA 91761-8019, Attention: Warranty/Repair Department, or to an authorized Mag Warranty Service Center. *Include a check or money order for $15.00 *(which includes the cost of packing and shipping the product back to you)."

Makes the warranty worthless for cheaper models.


----------



## Jash (Jun 12, 2013)

Huh, what?! Three posts in almost five years as a member and two of them are complaining about Maglite warranty.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 14, 2013)

It's true, Maglite recently added a handling fee for warranty work, depending on the size of the light (ie. Solitaire LED is $3, Pro 2D LED is $15). I don't think their warranty service centers will be able to repair LED lights.


----------



## david57strat (Jun 14, 2013)

I've owned at least a dozen Maglites, over the years, and never once had a problem with any of them functioning perfectly, with the exception of a Mini Mag 2AA, which I messed up, out of my own boneheadedness, trying to do a Nite-Ize LED upgrade, and foolishly removing the little plastic piece - the part that clearly says "DO NOT REMOVE"; and Maglite shipped the replacement parts (and the installation tool) to me for free. That was maybe a year or so, ago. 

I've gifted most of my Maglites, but kept a handful, and have customized almost all of them, in one way or another, though. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect the customer to pay for the return shipment; and maybe a bit odd to charge for the returned/repaired/replaced item; but if it's clearly stated in their instructions (Well...at least, now, with their newer lights), I don't see the problem. Warranty policies sometimes change, over the years. That's life - cost of doing business.

If you have a cheaper Maglite, and are unwilling to pay the shipping costs, and it simply needs parts, replaced; and if you're willing to do the repair, yourself (replacing a faulty switch, switch cover, spring, etc.), I would imagine they'll still send you the parts for not a lot of money. I was kind of surprised when I wrote about obtaining a replacement rubber switch cover and they wanted to charge me for it, but considering how many other Maglites I had owned, and that the cost was very small, it didn't bother me that much. I've had that light ten years, so I got much more than my money's worth; but decided to buy and install a Malkoff 2D 270 lumen XP-G Drop-In, which works beautifully, and has transformed the light from an ordinary 2D light to a real thrower, with a beautiful, defined spot and decent spill beam.

The way some of these lights get abused, I'm, frankly, not terribly surprised that they are finally charging a small fee for the replacement/repair of those items, and some of their parts. They still make a pretty solid product, although they are no longer my first choice, in flashlights, since there are so many other makers that offer equally (or more) reliable products, with many more options (modes, tints, etc.), and offering excellent customer service. 

On the flip-side, they (The "D" lights) do make great hosts, for customizing, and a lot of users use them, as such - which I'm sure voids the warranty; but still...

Anyway, to the person who mentioned that it wasn't cost-effective to make a return on a cheaper light - which light did you have (Was it a Mini Mag AA?), and what was the problem with it? You may be able to get parts from them for free, or very cheap, and do the work, yourself. Just email them, describing the problem, and they WILL help you out.

Just a suggestion...

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj571/david57strat/119_1928800x600.jpg
Back when I was in my Maglite phase - long before I discovered the many other lights that are now available (My pre-true-flashaholic days)

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## HotWire (Jun 18, 2013)

I've not purchased a new Maglite recently, but the two problems I had (in the past) were covered under factory warranty without mention of shipping or handling charges. My Maglites are all modded now and I would not expect Maglite to pay for repairs. I bought a new switch a couple of years ago and they sent me the tools to work with for free. I'm not a Maglite fanboy, but Maglite has treated me fairly....


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello. I know this is an old thread, but I just want to post a positive experience with maglite's customer service and warranties. I accidentally broke the switch (the do not remove part) on my 2006 incandescent mini mag 2aa. It also had battery corrosion in it. They tried to deny me any help shy of me paying full price for a switch. I finally asked for a supervisor and one called me back. I told her that the light worked except the top of the switch where it says "do not remove" is broken on one side. I told her it was my fault also. She said to send it in and they would rebuild it for me. They replaced the switch, put new seals on it, a new lense and a new tailcap with the spring and a new bulb and bulbholder. They also worked on the corrosion a bit. They did all this and all I had to pay for was the shipping to them. Got it back in the mail this past Monday and it works just fine.
In the past they had many service centers, but now everything goes to the same place they build them.
I guess you just have to talk to the right person there.
Also I let them know that I wanted it fixed because it was a Christmas gift from my wife. The repairs (parts) they made would cost more than a new one. So, even though it seems like they have went a negative way with their warranty there are individuals there that still care about their customers.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 7, 2017)

Through my own negligence I had some alka-leak trouble, wrecked the large tail spring and somehow the rubber button cover split open. I sent them an email with my serial number and they sent me a new spring and rubber button cover free...to Canada. The postage alone cost more than the parts.

As a tribute to a quality product and great customer service, I now have restored the light to more than all its original incandescent glory with a glass lens and have had no issues with the light (besides my own alka-leak faux-pas).


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 7, 2017)

It is a shame that Maglite closed their service centers. I'm sure they were a losing proposition for them though. 90% of the lights I get in have failed due to battery corrosion. The only other failures I really see are worn parts in the switch clicker but failures due to anything other than corrosion are very few and far between though. At the end of the day with rising competition from such cheap, plentiful LED lights there's no way Maglite could operate these service centers and stay reasonably priced. It's a bygone era and it's sad that most people don't treat a flashlight as a serious tool anymore. Sadly for the majority of people they're a disposable commodity. 

Even the officers I work with carry a Streamlight Stinger for a few years and junk it once the battery quits. Gone are the days of a career long lasting Kel-Lites or SL20s. The tradespeople I work with for the most part carry cheap AA LEDs or Maglite AA Pro LEDs that they junk every few years too. For the cost of the light it's simply not worth the hassle for most folks to try to fix it. Adjusted for inflation Maglites were in the early 80s priced at almost $100 so it's easy to see how someone would have it serviced and hold onto it forever. At the current ~$20 price tag it will easily cost you that in gas and time to drive to a service center and wait and have it repaired.

It's really a trade off. Would you rather spend $100 for a Maglite and have awesome service or $20 and have no service?

Maglite has sent me a bunch of parts for free though so props to them for that.

EDIT: For those interested I did a blog post on Service Centers. They are very interesting in that Don Keller helped open and train almost all of them. They were closed in 2015 when Don retired.

http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/06/service-kits-and-service-centers.html


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2017)

Good bump fellas. 

Never had to utilize the Maglite warranty, but good info obtained if I ever do.


----------



## maglite mike (Dec 8, 2017)

LiftdT4R, I couldn't agree with you more. I own dozens of maglites and never had one fail even after serious abuse. I've also been lucky and never had an alkaleak. Currently all of my company vehicles have 3D Led models with original alkaline batteries since 2013. Over 4 years in the north east with of hot summers and cold winters and the original batteries are still going strong. I think I paid $20 per 3D Led on sale. I should change out the batteries but I've already gotten my ROI.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2017)

Not long ago at work we had a waterline break and after several hours of the inept contractor mucking around to no avail the local county utility repair crew showed up looking like a top 5 NASCAR team compared to the knuckleheads who'd busted the waterline. Top rate workers with top rate equipment jump out and imediately went to work....
They all had 3D LED Maglites. I asked the boss "why Maglite?" He replied "simple on/off and bullet proof and lifetime warranty".


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 9, 2017)

@LiftdT4R:

Great Blog, especially the maglite service kit. When I was learning how to mod maglites, I thought about buying one, but eventually let it lapse. It's nice to find out the detailed component list and the see the older spanner tool vs. new, although given the cost, I can see why they discontinued the aluminum tool.

I bookmarked and will be going back to read it in more detail.

Thank you

David


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 9, 2017)

I know maglites are hard to mess up, but I messed mine up not too long after I got it. I put in one of those ol nite-ize 3 led- 30 lumen upgrade kits and it never worked right. Had to make the 2 prong holes bigger also just so it would fit. I eventually broke one side of the piece that said "do not remove" by removing it so much. I'm just using a bulb for now because I don't want to tear it up again. If I ever do decide to upgrade again it will be a quality LED.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2017)

I broke a Do Not Remove part trying to NiteIze one. Seems too easy to mess it up, but it aint. It was 4am, I was tired and the bulb had blown. The NiteIze pins refused to go in the two holes so I thought the DNR part had to be removed. I removed it alright. 

Amazon has a kit with a new switch, a removal tool and instructions for like $9. 
But if you happen to know somebody tossing one out due to battery leak or just because... grab it.
A wooden dowel placed in the tail can be used to drive out the old switch of both, then place the replacement switch in the body and press it home by refastening the head all the way down.

I think iirc that was how I pressed the switch in. Also iirc I had batteries in and tailcap on to keep the two parts from separating.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 10, 2017)

maglite mike said:


> LiftdT4R, I couldn't agree with you more. I own dozens of maglites and never had one fail even after serious abuse. I've also been lucky and never had an alkaleak. Currently all of my company vehicles have 3D Led models with original alkaline batteries since 2013. Over 4 years in the north east with of hot summers and cold winters and the original batteries are still going strong. I think I paid $20 per 3D Led on sale. I should change out the batteries but I've already gotten my ROI.



I always thought of Maglites as the Toyota Pickup of flashlights. Are there fancier, bigger, faster trucks out there? Sure. But there's a reason why you see Toyota used in the harshest places around the world. The big draw for Maglites to me is the long run time when I'm working at night and the availability of D batteries at every convenience store. You'd be hard pressed to find as reliable of a flashlight with such a long run time on alkalines. A little off topic but if you've ever seen Top Gear's attempt to kill a Toyota Hilux, it's well worth a watch. I'd imagine you could do the same to a Maglite.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnWKz7Cthkk



horizonseeker said:


> @LiftdT4R:
> 
> Great Blog, especially the maglite service kit. When I was learning how to mod maglites, I thought about buying one, but eventually let it lapse. It's nice to find out the detailed component list and the see the older spanner tool vs. new, although given the cost, I can see why they discontinued the aluminum tool.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words! There are several service kits for the new style lights being sold on everyone's favorite auction site. Since the service centers closed in 2015 it seems like a lot of folks are liquidating their parts. Fortunately or unfortunately the parts aren't worth a ton of money both because the lights are so reliable and so inexpensive now.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Dec 17, 2017)

I’ve been using Maglites since they first came out, as my Dad got two of them as safety awards from where he worked. I otherwise wouldn’t have had the cash as a teenager to buy one, but Dad knew I was a flashlight geek, and gave me the early 3D, and either a 6 or 7D – unfortunately both long gone.

I’ve had many since then, and never really had a failure that wasn’t my own fault. I’ve ruined 4 or 5 by leaving batteries in too long, had two stolen, and been careless, lost several.

LiftdT4R : Yes, great blog. I’ve read about 2/3 of it so far, and learned much that I never knew. Very well done.

So I mostly use my modern Fenixes and Malkoffs for looking at Real Estate these days, and household use, but I still like and keep my old Mags, and have a 3D with wristloop in both trucks. They’re always dependable as a backup, and for those times when you feel like having a big piece of metal at hand, it slides right in the back pocket (and front pocket on pants like Dockers), and blends right in with the tape measure on the belt, practically anywhere you go.

Long live the Maglite.

JT


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 17, 2017)

all 7 maglites that I have now are no longer the old incan originals. 1 is the new 3D LED (had to check to see what it's like), 6 have been modded (1 with P4, 2 with Malkoff, 1 with tri-bore for 12AA with AW switch, 1 with 9AA fivemega and G4 socket, 1 with G6.5 socket driving 4 32650 with an extension).

Maglites' best attribute is probably the modding components still out there. With 1 x 18650 driving 1000+ lumen out there, even the modded Maglites are losing ground I think , but it is still fun to play with the hosts.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

That’s interesting, horizonseeker. I came a bit late to the flashlight game, so I haven’t had the chance to handle one of the modded Mags, but am considering hopping one of mine up. My factory LED 3D lights actually do surprisingly well in the throw dept. when focused in.

I currently have three 3D Led, and two 2D incan., and will likely be picking up some of the larger sizes soon, just for the heck of it. After the holidays, I’ll probably ask you guys to help suggest the best candidate and battery configuration for a nice mod. I’m considering a Malkoff conversion, since I have Gene’s lights and like them. I’m not sure yet whether to do it with one of my 2Ds to keep it small, or go larger, or even a C sized Mag.

JT


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 18, 2017)

The C sized would be interesting. I didn't get one of those even though I live 15 min away from Maglite HQ in Ontario because they "ran out of stock" when I went there to buy one directly from the warranty desk...never thought that would happen...

the new LED Mags are actually not bad, only thing I don't like is the electronic switch that I feel is a bit finicky, otherwise they measure up very well with the popular mods (not the extreme ones).


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 4, 2019)

Update on mini mag after using awhile: The only thing is they (mag service center) chased the threads on the perfect head (good, tight and stable)--told them to leave it alone. 
Now it is a little wigley--teflon tape time. Now I have a tts 100 lumen led in it and I like it. It has a decent hotspot as long as the head is straight. 
Also, the head now scratches the body when turned but, I think the teflon tape will fix those two problems also. They did me alright. Decent led and a little better burn time than original bulb. 

Edit: I now don't think they chased the threads, but put a thinner and less beefy new o-ring on it. I think the newer type causes it to be easier to turn on and off with one hand. I'd rather have the head a little tighter and smoother myself as it seems to make it focus better from what I remember, but its been a long time since I've seen the original beam pattern.


----------

